# Need a kick up the bottom and positive advice pls



## flowerdew (May 2, 2012)

I can't stop crying.
We've been trying for our second child for 1.5 years and I'm fed up.
We've had a failed IUI and a failed ICSI costing 13K
My husbands sperm isn't great and my thyroid/tsh is a bit too high so I'm on Thyroxine which makes me feel rubbish and tired and not right.
All my friends all my neighbours are having babies-popping them out infact and we're bumbling along...we've even given up drinking!!!! 
Think that's what's thrown me over the edge-what now to look forward to?!
Rant over...
Going for our only FET at ARGC once my period arrives (it's 5 days late with all this emotion)
SO cross,tired,fed up,emotional and angry right now!


----------



## Jess81 (Mar 21, 2010)

Hiya Hun, 
I know how you feel, and it's natural to feel like this if you have just had your failed cycle. Have you asked about assisted hatching... that may be worth asking for? 

also ask about other types of progesterone support i have injections rather then the pesseries. 

I know it's hard but you have to keep on going... maybe book something in a few weeks to give you something to look forward to... doesn't have to be expensive, maybe a facial or a dinner with girl friends. it helps to talk about it with people too. 

hope you are feeling better soon and good luck with your next cycle but remember don't do it unless you are truely ready too! 

xx


----------

